# Titanic 3D - Coming this April 6th



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 22, 2012)

Kinda surprised there hasn't been a thread to complain about this yet.



You know, I've never actually seen Titanic. I find it kinda intriguing that my interest in seeing the movie took a spike a week or two ago and now I look to find that there's a 3D re-release coming in a few months.

I know a lot of people really hate the movie but I'm going to give it a fair shot. The theater-going experience should also help me enjoy the film at least a little.


----------



## martryn (Jan 22, 2012)

Re-releasing films in 3D?  Fucking gay.  3D movies pretty much sums up all the shit wrong with Hollywood these days. 

And Titanic was a shitty movie to start.  Shitty love story, an evil old bitch, loose morals, and over-dramatized.  The only good bits were when people were dying.  Fuck the rest.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 22, 2012)

wont be watching.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 22, 2012)

What a joke.


----------



## Slice (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of 3D movies in general, they rarely deliver the experience they promise.
Re-releasing old stuff in 3D is a horrible idea.

Saw the movie in cinemas back then and wasn't impressed enough to rewatch this ever again. I remember awesome set design and costume work though.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 22, 2012)

saw the movie back then so I won't be checking it out.

and fuck 3D.


----------



## Magikbyrd (Jan 22, 2012)

I won't be seeing this.

Rereleasing in 3D is just a grab for cash.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 22, 2012)

You know how they'd get more people to watch this?

Sell a half price ticket where you enter the cinema at the time shit starts to happen and thus save time and money from the boring first half. We're talking about a 3+ hours movie here.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

You people don't believe in true love. You're all dying alone.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2012)

Like jack and kate did?

Not gonna watch it


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

She lived with his memories. Heartless bastards.


----------



## Delicious (Jan 22, 2012)

Daughter: Dad, What's different about this movie from the first one?

Dad: It's the same movie, only you wear glasses this time.

Daughter:


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm not a fan of 3D.  I think it only works well as a gimmick for horror films.  There is pretty high likelihood that I won't see a single film in 3D this year.  This of course includes Titanic.

It's hard to imagine watching a THREE AND A HALF hour film in 3D.  I mean how is a film that long going to constantly utilize the medium?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 22, 2012)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAR
FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR
WE FUCKED INSIDE A CAAAAR


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 22, 2012)

This has to be the most idiotic re-release ever. Titanic...in 3D??? 

Whoever started this 3D BS needs to be kneecapped, drug into the streets, beaten, then hanged, drawn and quartered.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2012)

Finding Nemo 3D is pretty bad as well.  The film came out 2-3 years ago!  Isn't it soon for a re-release?  Someone in the studio probably mentioned that when they started discussing the idea.  I'm sure he got some of the most glacial stares of all time.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Finding Nemo 3D is pretty bad as well.  The film came out 2-3 years ago!  Isn't it soon for a re-release?  Someone in the studio probably mentioned that when they started discussing the idea.  I'm sure he got some of the most glacial stares of all time.


Nine years ago actually. I agree though. I would see, because I like the movie, but three hours of 3D? Pass.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 22, 2012)

Soul Assassin said:


> This has to be the most idiotic re-release ever. Titanic...in 3D???
> 
> Whoever started this 3D BS needs to be kneecapped, drug into the streets, beaten, then hanged, drawn and quartered.


You know who started the latest 3D trend?
James Cameron's avatar.

You know who made Titanic?
James Cameron.

As far as movie revenue is concerned, that dude shits bars of gold.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh look more 3D!Titanic is a 3 hour movie and for most of the movie, it's just talking and drama, it's not untill the end with the iceberg that something happens, why this needs a 3D re release is beyond me and it also shows that they'll make anything 3D even if it's just people talking in a room.


----------



## Ash (Jan 22, 2012)

I haven't seen this movie in years. I'm gonna watch it to see how hard I cry this time.

I watched it about three times back when it came out. I cried every time


----------



## Huntress (Jan 22, 2012)

i wont be going to watch this but Titanic isnt a terrible movie. yeah its not amazing but when the ship is sinking, thats awesome.


----------



## Bart (Jan 22, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> She lived with his memories. Heartless bastards.



I used to live with Jack's memories too, till I took an arrow in the knee.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't get the hate bandwagon. It's a good movie IMO.


----------



## Bart (Jan 22, 2012)

Perhaps, Stunna, but many forget that the reason it made so much money was because it spent around 1 whole year in the cinema's lol


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 22, 2012)

Bart said:


> Perhaps, Stunna, but many forget that the reason it made so much money was because it spent around 1 whole year in the cinema's lol



that's because people kept paying for it. it's not like titanic got a special pass.



and i dont think titanic is a bad movie, but it's not worth paying full price + 3D to see it again theaters, thought the same with the Lion King and Beauty and the Beast. I'd gladly see some other movies again (though not in 3D), but not those.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 22, 2012)

The hate for Titanic slowly seems to be dying.  It's not an amazing film but it's not terrible either.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 22, 2012)

Seems about the same to me.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

Rukia is right though, 3 hours of 3D would make people want to kill someone. Crappy idea.

The Titanic hate is fine when someone has a good reason other than I have a penis and thus I must dislike Titanic cuz it's not enough actiony for me.


----------



## Bart (Jan 22, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> that's because people kept paying for it. it's not like titanic got a special pass.
> 
> 
> 
> and i dont think titanic is a bad movie, but it's not worth paying full price + 3D to see it again theaters, thought the same with the Lion King and Beauty and the Beast. I'd gladly see some other movies again (though not in 3D), but not those.



Not a special pass? 

It spent more than nine months in the cinema in America, and over a year in places like Australia, India etc; how's that not a special pass exactly, given what could be said of the likes of Avatar and Return of the King?


----------



## Slice (Jan 22, 2012)

Well it stayed in cinemas simply because people wouldn't stop going to watch it. I know girls that went to see the movie more than 3 times.
If the movie continues to print money week after week of course you are letting it play.

It really isn't a bad movie but it got way too much hype.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

It's not a free pass. There was demand so it stayed in the Cinema.



> It really isn't a bad movie but it got way too much hype.


Best Picture win was pretty moronic.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 22, 2012)

Bart said:


> Not a special pass?
> 
> It spent more than nine months in the cinema in America, and over a year in places like Australia, India etc;



you do realize that the more money a movie draws, the longer it stays in a theater right? do you think there was some legion of doom meeting between the movie theaters that all decided to randomly pick Titanic to stay in theaters for a year?





> how's that not a special pass exactly, given what could be said of the likes of Avatar and Return of the King?



um, I saw Avatar for the first time in theaters 3 months after it came out.


----------



## Bart (Jan 22, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> you do realize that the more money a movie draws, the longer it stays in a theater right? do you think there was some legion of doom meeting between the movie theaters that all decided to randomly pick Titanic to stay in theaters for a year?



But the record's weren't like Avatar or Deathly Hallows etc; and not really because it didn't happen in every theatre around the world, it just stayed longer in India, South Africa and Australia I do believe.



Violent By Design said:


> um, I saw Avatar for the first time in theaters 3 months after it came out.



Awesome, and becuase it was still showing in March, it wasn't in the cinema's for nine months or even more than  ayear.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2012)

Are you really arguing that somehow the cinema's forced people to watch Titanic? Seriously?


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 22, 2012)

Zaru said:


> You know who started the latest 3D trend?
> James Cameron's avatar.
> 
> You know who made Titanic?
> ...



Yeah, yeah. 3D was recently re-introduced as a gimmick to get people into movie theaters in times where attendance is waning. Blah. And while you're right in stating that Cameron makes bank - so do fast food restaurants - it's not an indicator that either product is good.   


3D is really very pathetic, many times irritating, and I really don't think it's a good idea to be used with a film such as Titanic.  It doesn't seem to be the right genre.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm a guy and I thought Titanic was good, not one of my all time favorite movies or anything like that but a good movie. Now that being said I'm not too hyped about this movie being in 3D and doubt I'll go see it in theaters.

PS. Leo is the man.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 22, 2012)

wouldn't even watch it without the 3-D.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2012)

Parallax said:


> The hate for Titanic slowly seems to be dying.


How is the hate dying?  The truth is that ten years is a long time to hold grudge.  The hate isn't dying.  It's been transferred.  Primarily to Avatar.


----------



## Coteaz (Jan 22, 2012)

I feel like throwing up.

In 3D.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 23, 2012)

Well it at least helps with dates.
Here's some horrible thought for you: Celine Dion all over again.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 23, 2012)

Titanic was a great movie, a hit when it came out.  This is one of the few movies that would look excellent in 3D.  I eagerly await it with baited breath.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 23, 2012)

Not a fan of Titanic, not a fan of the 3D, not seeing this.

Anyway i don't really see the point of making the moive 3d, there are no much scens that are worth of making 3D, or that would make the experience particularly different than watching them i 2D.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 23, 2012)

The only 3D worthy aspect of the movie is the sinking and some shots of the ship. Otherwise it's just an above average romantic film.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow, for real?

You know, I'm not sure if I ever watched this movie all the way through. I mean, fuck, it's long.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

Zaru said:


> You know how they'd get more people to watch this?
> 
> Sell a half price ticket where you enter the cinema at the time shit starts to happen and thus save time and money from the boring first half. We're talking about a 3+ hours movie here.


 All they have to do is market it as a new movie to young and impressionable girls.

They'll eat that shit up, bro.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 23, 2012)

I've already seen the trailer, and they aren't doing that. Still, this is pretty stupid, and I hate this new trend of re-releasing films in 3D.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

I hate 3D.


I don't hate the Titanic, but it is a mediocre film at best.


----------



## martryn (Jan 23, 2012)

I fucking hate the fucking Titanic, fucking romance shit, and the fucking fact that James fucking Cameron can make shitty fucking movies full of shit and ass and that fucking shit actually sells tickets to the fucking assholes, cunts, and whiny bitches the world over.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 23, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> I feel like throwing up.
> 
> In 3D.



Which is completely legit for 3D - perfect.  Coteaz gets it...why can't Cameron?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 23, 2012)

martryn said:


> I fucking hate the fucking Titanic, fucking romance shit, and the fucking fact that James fucking Cameron can make shitty fucking movies full of shit and ass and that fucking shit actually sells tickets to the fucking assholes, cunts, and whiny bitches the world over.



Man, calm down. Think of Aliens and Terminator instead of Avatar.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 24, 2012)

yeah dude say what you will about Cameron his early stuff owns.


----------



## martryn (Jan 24, 2012)

Cameron was once like George Lucas.  Both were visionaries.  But then look what happened?  Cameron sold out, Lucas sold out.  Shit, even Spielberg sold out.  What we have now are Michael Bay movies.  Fuck Hollywood.  

Cameron wanted to do Avatar only in 3D.  I fucking hate 3D.  I bet he plans on re-releasing some shit like the Abyss in 3D.  What is with this god damn trend?


----------



## Bart (Jan 24, 2012)

Martryn, he needs to make _Piranha II 3D_ happen


----------



## Mider T (Tuesday at 12:12 PM)

@dr_shadow


----------

